# Hetzner now offering servers in South Africa for $70; thoughts?



## hzr (Dec 26, 2014)

~$40 setup fee, $70-80/m (USD) converted for a proper E3 with multiple drives. Comes with 2TB bw a month which is leaps and bounds more than most anything else I've seen offer.

http://www.hetzner.co.za/dedicated-servers/truserv/truserv

Does anyone think this is somewhat interesting or are there any VPS providers selling VMs off these? I think it might be the cheapest in .za, espeically since the last offers I've seen (vps.co.za) there come with like.. 10GB bw a month for a VM once you take into account bandwidth pricing. BW overages are about $10-15/TB it seems, based on changing exchange rates.


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow!  That's actually pretty interesting!

Wondering if anyone here has services down there and can share how it is...


----------



## imperio (Dec 26, 2014)

Good luck with the payment.



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Kindly note that Hetzner does not offer a PayPal option.
> 
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 26, 2014)

> Hetzner now offering servers in South Africa for $70; thoughts?


Hetzner.co.za (Hetzner Pty Ltd) has been offering cheap servers in South Africa since 1999.  It owns and operates 4 datacenters in South Africa..it opened the first one in CapeTown in 2001.



> Does anyone think this is somewhat interesting or are there any VPS providers selling VMs off these? I think it might be the cheapest in .za


The cheapest VM in South Africa is Host1Plus in Johanesburg: their cheapest plan includes 500GB (at 50Mbps) bandwidth for $3 monthly



> (vps.co.za)


VPS.co.za is my favorite and the one I use. They offer both Xen regular VPS and OnApp Cloud.  They're singlehomed to MWEB which has better direct connectivity to many nearby African countries than most South African providers (i.e. MWEB routing goes CapeTown>Zimbabwe rather than CapeTown>London>Zimbabwe).

Hetzner.co.za is singlehomed to Internet Solutions (is.co.za)

MWEB: http://bgp.he.net/AS10474

IS.CO.ZA: http://bgp.he.net/AS3741

*edited to add:* see some of the traceroutes I posted  in this old LET thread that compare MWEB's African routing to other South African providers.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/371617/#Comment_371617

You can also buy VM's directly from MWEB from 330 Rand and that includes 1GB RAM and  unlimited bandwidth

http://www.mweb.co.za/business-internet/hosting/virtual-private-server-hosting.aspx


----------

